# The "X" Is On The Move



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Off-Peak Specials *

Pre-Christmas Week Special - The Mayans obviously weren't in the lodge business! Holidays falling on weekends leaves us with some holes in the schedule at big savings. Take 20% off our lodge package pricing on waterfowl and Cast & Blast combinations from 12/18-12/24 and go ahead and throw Christmas Day in as well! "Hey, we're in Hurricane Recovery mode! Check dates and inquire *HERE*

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on *Instagram*.

*Fish & Fowl Report*

A little bit of fishing and a whole lot of waterfowl with the kick-off of the 2nd Split Texas Duck Season opener. We're crazy busy and loving the memorable moments with folks from all over the State and the Nation. Capt. James Cunningham; Capt. Chris Cady; and Capt. Donnie Heath have had the honors on fishing of late and manage to take some nice Trout and Redfish for the effort working live bait from the boat. Capt. Chris stumbled into a "deck loader" on Blue Catfish which are an absolute delicacy with guests of Dean Woods and family. Follow us on *Facebook*.

We opened the 2nd split strong on ducks with the occasional goose hunt mixed in during the split. Slick off conditions and now ultra low water have is becoming a rapidly developing challenge we'll be navigating. It looks like a cold front is inbound and that could make for some great shooting. Lots of real estate is out of play on the low water and that's going to bracket the birds in some locations. We'll have to be on the "x" for best results and right now we're not exactly sure where that is. We'll start finding out more tomorrow. Check out our *Photo Gallery*!

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Water has come back up and the duck hunting has rebounded nicely with full limits hitting the blocks for our groups. Lots of Teal showing up!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Oh It Definitely Is!*

X on the move.


----------

